# Question on Perique



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I just started into the land of VAPERs recently with escudo and I LOVE the black pepper taste you get from it. I have heard through my research that this is mainly due to the Perique and was wondering what other blends have this leaf and flavor in it that has that punch that escudo does. I'm ok with it not being sweet.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

You could try Haddo's Delight from GL Pease, it has alot of Perique. I really enjoy it.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Here are two I have tried this year other than Haddo's (I'm not much of a Perique guy):

Cornell & Diehl- Mississippi Mud
Macbaren- HH Acadian Perique


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Variables said:


> Here are two I have tried this year other than Haddo's (I'm not much of a Perique guy):
> 
> Cornell & Diehl- Mississippi Mud
> Macbaren- HH Acadian Perique


Out of those two which did you like the best, I was thinking of trying MS Mud.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

C&D Kajun Kake
C&D Bayou Morning
Davidoff Flake Medallions
McClellands St James Woods or their bulk 2015

All are in my regular-to somewhat regular rotation, along with Escudo.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Jimmyc said:


> Out of those two which did you like the best, I was thinking of trying MS Mud.


The MS Mud is certainly more flavorful that the HH. But since Perique blends really kick my butt, the MacBaren is easier for me to smoke (strength wise.)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

GL Pease Fillmore has got the pepper in spades, while maintaining balance.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Hearth&Home AJ's Vaper is a pretty spicy one to my taster.


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

I actually like Fillmore a bit more than Haddo's (even though I have a few pounds worth of Haddo's on the side). Just about anything with "St. James" in the name is going to be a perique blend of some sort. Stokkebye has navy flakes and rolls, Gawith has a flake, Esoterica has a few, pipesandcigars.com has several different types, etc. Dan Tobacco also has Limerick for pretty cheap at $30 a pound... I've never had it though.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Hearth&Home AJ's Vaper is a pretty spicy one to my taster.


Yep! That was a huge omission from my list above - HEE-YOOOJJJJ!!!!! Great stuff.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> GL Pease Fillmore has got the pepper in spades, while maintaining balance.


Agreed. A truly pleasant, complex, deep, evolving, smoke that makes you do a double take every time you light it up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Hearth&Home AJ's Vaper is a pretty spicy one to my taster.


Yeah, that's the one I think of when I think 'pepper'.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

McClelland Bulk Blend No. 2015
x2 on GL Pease Fillmore


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Perique is a curious beast. Depending on the blend and quantity used therein; it can vary in taste from figgy sweetness to fire-breathing-dragon-peppery. The best way to find out is to try 'em all! :mischief:


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know the actual situation down there in St. James Parish, how well the farms are doing producing Perique?

I know there was damage during the hurricane and the ownership of the farms are getting old. I am worried that production at risk.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe they were looking at going under until American Spirit started producing a cigarette with perique - they are currently the largest buyer of the leaf as I recall.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been smoking barclay-rex maiden lane blend a bit for the past few weeks. it's worth trying i think, especially if you like peppery taste.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Perique is a curious beast. Depending on the blend and quantity used therein; it can vary in taste from figgy sweetness to fire-breathing-dragon-peppery. The best way to find out is to try 'em all! :mischief:


Well I like figs too so I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try em all!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

phatmax said:


> Does anyone know the actual situation down there in St. James Parish, how well the farms are doing producing Perique?
> 
> I know there was damage during the hurricane and the ownership of the farms are getting old. I am worried that production at risk.


Fine. But I hear that the great majority of perique that we smoke is not from St. James Parish, but is Green River Burley given the same treatment. That's not a problem for me. I love it regardless.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I love Va/Pers. And I love latakia blends. My go to latakia blend is Blackpoint which has perique and quite sweet. Va/Pers I really like are LBF, St James Flake and Escudo. Strangely I seems cannot appreciate latakia in Filmore. Really distracting.


----------



## ShawnL73 (Feb 27, 2010)

phatmax said:


> Does anyone know the actual situation down there in St. James Parish, how well the farms are doing producing Perique?
> 
> I know there was damage during the hurricane and the ownership of the farms are getting old. I am worried that production at risk.


I cant post links yet but there was a nice article recently on pipesmagazine.com (I think someone had it posted here) about one of the perique manufacturers where they said they will be quadrupling production in the next few years.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> I love Va/Pers. And I love latakia blends. My go to latakia blend is Blackpoint which has perique and quite sweet. Va/Pers I really like are LBF, St James Flake and Escudo. Strangely I seems cannot appreciate latakia in Filmore. Really distracting.


 Supposedly it's less than 2% - so low that it's not even listed in the mix, and hardly anyone even realizes there's latakia of any amount in there. That's surprising that you're finding it distracting.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I just tried fillmore and LOVED it, also had a bowl of Rolands own that they had as a sample and the lemon was awesome with the light pepper. Just got my sampler pack from the newbie trade so when my perique pipe is back up in the rotation I'll be trying more.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

It's gotten mixed reviews from others, but I'm a die-hard fan of Hearth & Home's Obsidian (blended by Russ Ouelette). The Latakia and Perique play_ sooooo_ nicely together, adding some great spice to an already nice, smoky flavor, but without bite.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Fine. But I hear that the great majority of perique that we smoke is not from St. James Parish, but is Green River Burley given the same treatment. That's not a problem for me. I love it regardless.


And holeeee crap, is that a major subject of debate, or what???

There are those who claim they can tell the difference and that Green River Burley is a poser, and there are those that claim that it's not the leaf itself but the processing that gives perique it's signature flavor (lotta truth to that!) and both camps think the other is insane.

Personally, I have no idea which blends have which perique version in them, so I can't comment on similarities/differences. But that may have something to do with the differences in taste of blends that RJPuffs mentioned a few posts back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Fine. But I hear that the great majority of perique that we smoke is not from St. James Parish, but is Green River Burley given the same treatment. That's not a problem for me. I love it regardless.


Very interesting. That I did not know.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Perique is a curious beast. Depending on the blend and quantity used therein; it can vary in taste from figgy sweetness to fire-breathing-dragon-peppery. The best way to find out is to try 'em all! :mischief:


I didn't know that there were blends where the perique adds a figgy sweetness to the blend. The ones I've tried must have fallen into the fire breathing dragon peppery variety which is not my thing so I've stopped trying blend with perique. Could you recommend some blends of the figgy sweetness type? I might want to give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I didn't know that there were blends where the perique adds a figgy sweetness to the blend. The ones I've tried must have fallen into the fire breathing dragon peppery variety which is not my thing so I've stopped trying blend with perique. Could you recommend some blends of the figgy sweetness type? I might want to give them a try. Thanks.


Escudo, figgy and spice.

Reiner LGF (Blend 71 aka Golden blend), fruity and spice.

GLP Haddos and C&D Exhauster Rooster, figgy but has rum'my topping.

I'll think of more :dunno:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Escudo, figgy and spice.
> 
> Reiner LGF (Blend 71 aka Golden blend), fruity and spice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I've always loved the name Exhausted Rooster and I like rum flavored blends so ER and Haddos go on my wishlist. I've heard lots of good things about LGF and of course Escudo's a classic. Looks like the beginnings of my next tobacco order.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I didn't know that there were blends where the perique adds a figgy sweetness to the blend. The ones I've tried must have fallen into the fire breathing dragon peppery variety which is not my thing so I've stopped trying blend with perique. Could you recommend some blends of the figgy sweetness type? I might want to give them a try. Thanks.


I would suggest Anny Kake, nice & figgy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Jeff. I recently ordered my first p&c blends...Classic Burley Cake and Trout Stream, both of which I love (still have the Pine Grove to try)... so I'll add Anny Kake to the order when I stock up on CBC and TS.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks Jeff. I recently ordered my first p&c blends...Classic Burley Cake and Trout Stream, both of which I love (still have the Pine Grove to try)... so I'll add Anny Kake to the order when I stock up on CBC and TS.


I would highly recommend it, most people who try it are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Thanks Jeff.  I recently ordered my first p&c blends...Classic Burley Cake and Trout Stream, both of which I love (still have the Pine Grove to try)... so I'll add Anny Kake to the order when I stock up on CBC and TS.


You haven't tried Anny Kake? Hehehe...where's my envelopes...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Mark! I got your PM. Can't wait to try it. Thanks again.


----------

